# Blepharopsis mendica hatch!!! Yay



## sally (Aug 3, 2013)

Finally!! A full circle for me. My first bred hatch.( I found my chinese ooths that hatched) unk:


----------



## agent A (Aug 3, 2013)

dawwwwww


----------



## ScienceGirl (Aug 3, 2013)

Congratulations! Time to break out the fruit flies and welcome your little guys (and gals  ) into the world!


----------



## wuwu (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## aychen222 (Aug 3, 2013)

Satisfaction


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 3, 2013)

How often did you spray it?


----------



## Toxic (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## sally (Aug 3, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> How often did you spray it?


 once a day, but I kept it at 85 to 90 degrees in the day and 75 to 80 at night.


----------



## sally (Aug 3, 2013)

wuwu said:


> Congrats!


 thanks


----------



## sally (Aug 3, 2013)

Toxic said:


> Congrats


 thanks!


----------



## sally (Aug 3, 2013)

sally said:


> once a day, but I kept it at 85 to 90 degrees in the day and 75 to 80 at night.


 I only sprayed the side of the container a tiny bit.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 3, 2013)

Congratulations!!! They are so cute. :wub:


----------



## SilentDeviL (Aug 3, 2013)

More B.M babies lol Congratz


----------



## twolfe (Aug 4, 2013)

Congratulations! Not a lot of people have been able to breed this species! With mine, sometimes about half of them hatch one day and the rest the following day.


----------



## aNisip (Aug 4, 2013)

Success!  more experience with every milestone!  :clap: congrats!

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## sally (Aug 4, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Congratulations! Not a lot of people have been able to breed this species! With mine, sometimes about half of them hatch one day and the rest the following day.


 thanks, I will hope for more tomorrow


----------



## Jinx (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats! They're adorable.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 4, 2013)

See, u did it!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice Sally!


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 15, 2013)

Good job with your incubation. About how many nymphs hatched? Was it a large ooth? The one I recently reported was 2 cm x 1.6 cm and hatched about 56-58 nymphs.


----------



## sally (Aug 15, 2013)

Rich S said:


> Good job with your incubation. About how many nymphs hatched? Was it a large ooth? The one I recently reported was 2 cm x 1.6 cm and hatched about 56-58 nymphs.


 Her ooth hatched 34 nymphs. She was mated three times, and after that has laid many ooths. I am waiting on more hatching, fingers crossed


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sally: You can look at the ooth closely and see if the entire area of the top surface has been active. If more nymphs are to hatch, usually there is going to be a decently large area of undisburbed surface. I hope you get another 34, but any more than a half dozen is going to be really nice.

Rich


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 17, 2013)

Did you ever get more nymphs then the 34 that you wrote me about? I think someone else got a total of 80 from two oothecae.


----------



## sally (Aug 17, 2013)

Rich S said:


> Did you ever get more nymphs then the 34 that you wrote me about? I think someone else got a total of 80 from two oothecae.


 No more from that ooth... Just now I had a new hatch with just one nymph so far. Hopefully when I wake up tomorrow there will be some more  All of the ooths she laid are really small, about an inch long.


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 17, 2013)

Sally: Perhaps some day in the near future, we will be able to know more about what makes the oothecae from a given species sometimes larger and sometimes small, sometimes with big hatches and others small. I have a feeling that it is partly genetic and partly diet, and perhaps, cyclic.

Rich


----------



## sally (Aug 18, 2013)

New ooth hatched last night  The ooth that hatched just the one nymph is up to 4 now, and the new hatch is bigger than the first hatch at about 35 right now


----------



## sally (Aug 21, 2013)

Another hatch today... looks like about 25 so far


----------



## aNisip (Aug 21, 2013)

What are you going to do with all 'dem babies?!  many congratz to you! :clap:


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sally: Have you been able to keep the adult males and females together as some have reported doing? Mine are not that far along to have that be an issue yet, but I am formulating a plan.


----------



## sally (Aug 22, 2013)

Rich S said:


> Sally: Have you been able to keep the adult males and females together as some have reported doing? Mine are not that far along to have that be an issue yet, but I am formulating a plan.


 I do not keep my adults together. I will keep some nymphs together if they are from the same hatch. I am having hatches far enough apart that I believe my younger males can eventually mate with the older females..... Hopefully


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Sally for your reply. You have been getting as much results as the best B. mendica breeders. I believe I shall try some each way and see what works best for me. I will share the outcome, positive, negative or mixed.

Yours truly,

Rich


----------



## twolfe (Aug 23, 2013)

I keep nymphs together by size and don't have many issues with cannibalism as long as I check daily to see if they need food. I've been following this thread and am not sure if I mentioned this here or somewhere else...I try to remove the ones that get ahead in molts or fall behind.

I had two mated females in the spring. Same bloodline. They were raised under different conditions, but as adults, they were fed the same diet. I think the two females hatched at the same time. The one that molted to an adult first only laid about 10 ooths. The hatch rate was disappointing and ranged from 12 - 25 nymphs. The first couple of ooths didn't even hatch, and then suddenly they started to hatch. She lived about ten months. This is the female that lived in a 12 inch cube net enclosure with a male for about four months until she finally ate him. He was falling apart, and I was about to freeze him. I did remove him for a few days now and then during the first three months to give her a break because he did attempt to mate with her frequently. In the last month, they sometimes hung out be each other but didn't attempt to mate.

The second female laid a couple of ooths before she was mated. After she was mated and laid a couple of fertile ooths, I mated her with a different male. She lived with him for two weeks and then ate him when I was on a photo shoot out of town. She has laid at least 15 ooths since she was mated and is still going strong, though she has some brown spots on her wings now. I documented my original stock two years ago but am not keeping detailed records nowadays. She laid the ooths between 5 - 7 days apart in the beginning. The hatch rate rate has ranged from 50 - 72 nymphs until the last ooth. After hatching out several, I gave away three ooths to friends. This female hasn't been re-mated for a long time because I don't have any adult males. The ooth that hatched about 10 days ago produced 63 nymphs. I was suprised because the ooth was a little smaller than average. The one that hatched a few days ago dropped to 26. I'm still incubating three more ooths that are quite small. But I fed her a couple of grasshoppers, and she just laid a regular sized ooth yesterday. We'll see what happens.

This species takes about four months until they reach adults at my house with an occasional nymph that stalls. I'd be interesting in how long yours both take to become adults.

sally/rich...wishing you both continued success with this beautiful species!


----------



## sally (Aug 23, 2013)

Tammy, that is an amazing B mendica log! I am so grateful for all the info.I am keeping a log as well as the thread to make some sense of it all,lol. I really loved the Blepharopsis mendica consolidated threads,they were extremely helpful. My male and female are both about 41/2 months. Strangely enough they molted to adult very close in time. She has laid many ooths, but I haven't seen more than 38 nymphs in a single ooth. One only had four,and one had two. She was mated 4 times already. I am looking into changing up the diet a little to see if that will make the hatch rate higher. Thanks so much for all the input and encouragement


----------



## sally (Oct 8, 2013)

The first nymph to molt to an adult from my breeding happened today! I will post her pic tomorrow


----------



## twolfe (Oct 8, 2013)

Great news! We may have the same bloodline, but if you'd be open to trading some stock sometime, let me know.


----------



## sally (Oct 10, 2013)

here is the 1st generation female for me to turn adult  

 her wings are starting to get green.


----------



## sally (Oct 10, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Great news! We may have the same bloodline, but if you'd be open to trading some stock sometime, let me know.


Yes I def. would!


----------



## devetaki9 (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!! That is so exciting


----------



## sally (Oct 19, 2013)

Today the 1st generation male molted to adult...


----------

